# BWW Expansion B: SOLOISTS by Orchestral Tools [RELEASED + Walkthrough]



## Hendrik-Schwarzer (Sep 4, 2013)

Hey Guys,

we´re proud to announce *Berlin Woodwinds EXP B: SOLOISTS*.
Recorded dry in the Teldex Solo Booth, these five instruments will expand your Berlin Woodwinds collection with a Solo Flute, Solo Alto Flute, Solo Oboe, Solo English Horn und a Solo Clarinet.
They are specifically designed to play expressive solo performances or to pull them to the front of the orchestra for very special moments.

Here is a short demo played with the *English Horn* with only one patch:

[mp3]http://www.orchestraltools.com/downloads/bww_exp_b_eh.mp3[/mp3]


Here is a short demo played with the *Solo Oboe* with only one patch:

[mp3]http://www.orchestraltools.com/downloads/bww_exp_b_ob.mp3[/mp3]

These instruments have a completely different sampling concept.
We created an adaptive legato script which analyzes your playing speed and chooses specific sample performances.
All 5 instruments will come with a slurred expressive legato and a more agile fast legato. Some of the instruments will offer a re-tongued legato as well.
More on our concept will be explained in the upcoming screencast video.

*Small Booth or Big Stage?*
We´re sure that both locations have their benefits. Samples recorded at the big Teldex Stage blend very well with other orchestral instruments. Especially Berlin Woodwinds has its strengths when it comes to ensemble writing or if a full orchestra plays around the woodwinds. Doubling with other instruments just works amazingly well. Smaller rooms support the details of a sound but they lack in ensemble writing and blending. It feels like you´re much closer to the instrument. That´s why legato transitions often appear more expressive and intimate if you play a line solo. And that´s excatly what I´m looking for when I´m writing a solo part.
To keep it short: We´re trying to use the best of both worlds. 
For a more solistic writing we developed this Expansion B.
It really breathes life into your solo passages.







*Instruments:*

- Solo Flute

- Solo Alto Flute

- Solo Oboe

- Solo English Horn

- Solo Clarinet


*Legato Styles:*

- Expressive Legato

- Fast, agile Legato

- Retongued Legato


More info soon!


All the best,

Hendrik and the OT Team

PS: A new update for Expansion A will be released within this week!


----------



## 667 (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: BWW Expansion B: SOLOISTS announced by Orchestral Tools*

Sounds amazing! I love the expressiveness.

What are you using for reverb on this demo? MIR Teldex? For blending with BWW what works best?


----------



## Hendrik-Schwarzer (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: BWW Expansion B: SOLOISTS announced by Orchestral Tools*

@667: We´ll include a special Teldex IR from Samplicity to fit them perfectly to BWW.


----------



## reddognoyz (Sep 4, 2013)

I swear I was just playing around with to the BWW flute 1 legato and thinking "it's lovely, it's lively, it's nimble, it blends... but it doesn't "sound" like a the solo instrument I can put in front of non orchestral instruments as I so often do in cartoon underscore, and BAM! I see this post. 

Buying that. 

Would love to see the expansion A instrument revisited in the same way.


----------



## EwigWanderer (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: BWW Expansion B: SOLOISTS announced by Orchestral Tools*



Hendrik-Schwarzer @ 9.4.2013 said:


> @667: We´ll include a special Teldex IR from Samplicity to fit them perfectly to BWW.



Hendrik:

Is this IR something that can be used with other instruments like OSR and Sphere? If not will it become available as separate product? I would like to add that IR to OSR and Sphere to blend with BWW


----------



## artinro (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: BWW Expansion B: SOLOISTS announced by Orchestral Tools*

Hendrik,

This is great news! Hope you'll consider doing this same treatment with a bassoon sometime too!


----------



## MrCambiata (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: BWW Expansion B: SOLOISTS announced by Orchestral Tools*

Sounds amazing. I wish one could buy only the expansion for solo WW work... But I do know the meaning of the word expansion


----------



## Walid F. (Sep 4, 2013)

Don't you CARE for my wallet!? DAMN YOU!

Sounds too good to miss out on. :(

W


----------



## apessino (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: BWW Expansion B: SOLOISTS announced by Orchestral Tools*

Can't wait! I love BWW + ExpA - the only winds left in my template. :D


----------



## MA-Simon (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: BWW Expansion B: SOLOISTS announced by Orchestral Tools*



> I wish one could buy only the expansion for solo WW work...


But you can?


----------



## MrCambiata (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: BWW Expansion B: SOLOISTS announced by Orchestral Tools*

Ah, sorry, I thought you had to buy the whole BWW library to be eligible for the expansion... Good to know!


----------



## rocking.xmas.man (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: BWW Expansion B: SOLOISTS announced by Orchestral Tools*



Hendrik-Schwarzer @ 4.9.2013 said:


> @667: We´ll include a special Teldex IR from Samplicity to fit them perfectly to BWW.



It would have been even cooler if you would include three Teldex IRs - according to the mic positions of the initial BWW release - directly available via the kontakt gui. Maybe you can experiment with recording IRs with your setup some time when you are at teldex again. 

anyway this will be great!


----------



## noxtenebrae17 (Sep 4, 2013)

Sounds fantastic Hendrik. Thanks for sharing.

Any idea when we should expect Expansion B to be released?


----------



## Frankly-h (Sep 4, 2013)

At this rate, I'm gonna go broke soon.


----------



## Frankly-h (Sep 4, 2013)

I wish you would go back there and record all the saxophones too.


----------



## BenG (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: BWW Expansion B: SOLOISTS announced by Orchestral Tools*

Well, there goes all my money


----------



## synergy543 (Sep 4, 2013)

Sounds SO sweet!

However, I found one BIG problem! I can't find the BUY link.

Please advise immediately.


----------



## Enyak (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: BWW Expansion B: SOLOISTS announced by Orchestral Tools*

You guys are the best. I was just thinking recently that OrchestralTols could do a killer job at expressive solo woodwinds (8dio-Style) if you wanted. It appears you thought so too!

This won't replace BWW for me, (need need the room!) but it'll be a welcome addition on its own terms.


----------



## midi_controller (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: BWW Expansion B: SOLOISTS announced by Orchestral Tools*



artinro @ Wed Sep 04 said:


> Hendrik,
> 
> This is great news! Hope you'll consider doing this same treatment with a bassoon sometime too!



Agree on this, I love me some bassoon. If the rest of the instruments sound as good as that demo, I think I might be switching woodwind libraries in the near future!

BTW, how is that brass library coming along? :mrgreen:


----------



## Rob Elliott (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: BWW Expansion B: SOLOISTS announced by Orchestral Tools*

Please take my money Hendrik. Outstanding!


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: BWW Expansion B: SOLOISTS announced by Orchestral Tools*

That's certainly got my attention , lovely tone , and will no doubt be a template changer for sure . Really looking forward to hearing more . Thanks .


----------



## artinro (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: BWW Expansion B: SOLOISTS announced by Orchestral Tools*



midi_controller @ Wed Sep 04 said:


> Agree on this, I love me some bassoon. If the rest of the instruments sound as good as that demo, I think I might be switching woodwind libraries in the near future!:



Exactly. I'm actually surprised an alto flute was done before the bassoon, but I'm sure Hendrik and team have a good reason. In any case, the english horn sounds terrific. I'm really looking forward to hearing more about this library.


----------



## artinro (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: BWW Expansion B: SOLOISTS announced by Orchestral Tools*



midi_controller @ Wed Sep 04 said:


> Agree on this, I love me some bassoon. If the rest of the instruments sound as good as that demo, I think I might be switching woodwind libraries in the near future!:



Exactly. I'm actually surprised an alto flute was done before the bassoon, but I'm sure Hendrik and team have a good reason. In any case, the english horn sounds terrific. I'm really looking forward to hearing more about this library.


----------



## Sid Francis (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: BWW Expansion B: SOLOISTS announced by Orchestral Tools*

So finally you will get me, Hendrik cause this is EXACTLY what I needed.. 

I also would have preferred a bassoon to an alto flute...btw


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: BWW Expansion B: SOLOISTS announced by Orchestral Tools*

The English Horn sounds wonderful. 

Quite impressive that the Eng.Horn short demo is done with one patch. I'm liking your new adaptive scripting concept. 

Would love to hear the rest of the instruments, especially the Flute, and Oboe. 

OH.. Does Orchestral Tools have any future plans to release an Orchestral Strings Section Library ? 

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## duanran007 (Sep 4, 2013)

This is a GREAT news!! Can't wait.
Btw I actually like the 1st bassoon in BWW original library a lot. I played it for melodic stuff on several pieces and they all sounded fantastic.
BUT, of coures, I don't resist to get another great bassoon


----------



## Hendrik-Schwarzer (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: BWW Expansion B: SOLOISTS announced by Orchestral Tools*

Thanks for all the great feedback.
We decided to to an alto flute just because BWW doesn´t offer that instrument sofar and it is mostly used as a solistic instrument.


----------



## Hendrik-Schwarzer (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: BWW Expansion B: SOLOISTS announced by Orchestral Tools*

I´m sure most of you know this video on Youtube which has more than 1,5 million clicks. For me that´s the nicest version of Gabriels Oboe I´ve heared sofar, directed by Morricone himself.

I´m very happy that we got the chance to sample her wonderful emotional sound.
Yeon-Hee Kwak played our solo oboe.



Best,
Hendrik


----------



## Anthony N.Putson (Sep 5, 2013)

Good god, i still haven't got around to buying the 1st couple of BWW sets yet, now a 3rd appears! ......


----------



## peksi (Sep 5, 2013)

sounds beautiful. you gotta love those guys.


----------



## Simon Ravn (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: BWW Expansion B: SOLOISTS announced by Orchestral Tools*

Hi Hendrik.

This sounds amazing! Any idea when expansion B will be released??


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: BWW Expansion B: SOLOISTS announced by Orchestral Tools*



Simon Ravn @ Thu 05 Sep said:


> Hi Hendrik.
> 
> This sounds amazing! Any idea when expansion B will be released??



I second this man!! Details ...Please


----------



## Hendrik-Schwarzer (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: BWW Expansion B: SOLOISTS announced by Orchestral Tools*

@Darryl Jackson:
It isn´t a "re-recording". Expansion B is a completely different concept.
The smaller Teldex solo booth supports the intimate, direct sound and the transitions itself much better. That´s why the legato sounds more exposed.
Expansion B won´t be that extensive (nr. of articulations and dynamically) than the main library. It really works for solos, not that good for ensemble writing or orchestral blending. Please keep that in mind. We´re doing samples for specific usages it is NOT the wonder Oboe for everything  Some things will work, some not.
I´ll state that for every new OT release now. What you hear in the demos is what you get.

Best, Hendrik


----------



## Hendrik-Schwarzer (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: BWW Expansion B: SOLOISTS announced by Orchestral Tools*

@Simon Ravn:
Glad you like it :D 
We haven´t a clear release date. We hope to start the beta tests on monday. But who knows what can come up? Maybe something must be improved drastically, than we´ll need more time. It could be weeks or just a few days. 
Sorry that I can´t give you more info on that.

Best, Hendrik


----------



## mk282 (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: BWW Expansion B: SOLOISTS announced by Orchestral Tools*



EwigWanderer @ 4.9.2013 said:


> Hendrik-Schwarzer @ 9.4.2013 said:
> 
> 
> > @667: We´ll include a special Teldex IR from Samplicity to fit them perfectly to BWW.
> ...




You can. Just save the state of convolution effect module as a preset! Then you can use it in ANY OTHER LIBRARY!


----------



## Hendrik-Schwarzer (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: BWW Expansion B: SOLOISTS announced by Orchestral Tools*

Just got the beta version of our new *solo oboe*.
I think it sounds pretty good sofar. Just played in the Gabriels Oboe theme.
Sorry for my sloppy playing. Just wanted to share it with you before I go to dinner :D 

[mp3]http://www.orchestraltools.com/downloads/bww_exp_b_ob.mp3[/mp3]

BTW, the reverb comes from the build in Teldex IR this time.

@mk282: The included IR is for the library use only!
I´m sure Peter from Samplicity will release a very complete version later by himself.

Best,
Hendrik


----------



## artinro (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: BWW Expansion B: SOLOISTS announced by Orchestral Tools [Oboe Demo added]*

Great sound, Hendrik. The re-tongued legato really makes a nice difference!

Looking forward to this library. Hope it's not too far out!


----------



## Enyak (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: BWW Expansion B: SOLOISTS announced by Orchestral Tools [Oboe Demo added]*

That's a very expressive performance indeed. Great job all around, starting from the lovely oboe performance to the recording, Kontakt programming and finally Peter's IR.

I think not making this another BWW-style "mammut"-library is the correct choice too for this material. With the added bonus of a reduced price point hopefully. 

Feel free to add new demos to the thread as the library comes along!


----------



## RiffWraith (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: BWW Expansion B: SOLOISTS announced by Orchestral Tools*



Hendrik-Schwarzer @ Fri Sep 06 said:


> Just got the beta version of our new *solo oboe*.
> I think it sounds pretty good sofar. Just played in the Gabriels Oboe theme.
> Sorry for my sloppy playing. Just wanted to share it with you before I go to dinner :D
> 
> ...



Very, very nice!

I guarantee you that if you didn't tell people that it was recorded dry with an IR added, nobody would be able to tell. At least not without doing a comparison to the wet recordings.

Best of luck with this!


----------



## Blakus (Sep 5, 2013)

Amazing! Sold!


----------



## NIGHTNEO (Sep 5, 2013)

Amazing sound...
Must buy it!


----------



## Chriss Ons (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: BWW Expansion B: SOLOISTS announced by Orchestral Tools [Oboe Demo added]*

Simply outstanding, Hendrik. This is going to get a *lot* of use - that's for sure.


----------



## paulmatthew (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: BWW Expansion B: SOLOISTS announced by Orchestral Tools [Oboe Demo added]*

The more I hear what Orchestral Tools Berlin Woodwinds has coming , the more I'm thinking about getting BWW and the 2 expansions instead of the VSL Woodwinds. Hmmmmmm....these decisions are getting harder every time!!


----------



## Assa (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: BWW Expansion B: SOLOISTS announced by Orchestral Tools [Oboe Demo added]*

This is excactly what I've been missing in BWW...and it sounds sooo good! I want it right now!!:D Would love to hear more demos and I'm also curious about the pricing.


----------



## Rob (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: BWW Expansion B: SOLOISTS announced by Orchestral Tools*



Hendrik-Schwarzer @ 5th September 2013 said:


> Just got the beta version of our new *solo oboe*.
> I think it sounds pretty good sofar. Just played in the Gabriels Oboe theme.
> Sorry for my sloppy playing. Just wanted to share it with you before I go to dinner :D
> 
> ...



Sounds good! Hendrick, will you consider a K4 version for those that don't need/want to pass to K5? Thanks


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: BWW Expansion B: SOLOISTS announced by Orchestral Tools [Oboe Demo added]*

Beautiful tone Hendrik . Out of curiosity , have you selected the same musicians that were part of BWW or have you used new players ? Thanks.


----------



## muk (Sep 7, 2013)

+1 on the bassoon. Would be great to have a solo bassoon too.
I really like the demos so far. Just one slight observation: the d2 on the oboe demo (the first high note played) is sticking out unpleasantly. The phrase is then repeated, and the d2 sticks out again. It's something with the attack. Anybody else noticed it? All other notes seem to be recorded very consistently. Maybe Orchestral Tools might want to look into it before the release. If anybody else is bothered by it, that is.
Other than that it sounds very promising, and that goes for the Samplicity reverb too. Terrific work, guys.


----------



## Jordan Gagne (Sep 7, 2013)

Damn, that oboe sounds INCREDIBLE.


----------



## Hendrik-Schwarzer (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: BWW Expansion B: SOLOISTS announced by Orchestral Tools [Oboe Demo added]*

Thanks guys!

@SymphonicSamples: We choosed other musicians for that project. Just to keep it different.

Best, Hendrik


----------



## mk282 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: BWW Expansion B: SOLOISTS announced by Orchestral Tools*



Hendrik-Schwarzer @ 5.9.2013 said:


> @mk282: The included IR is for the library use only!
> I´m sure Peter from Samplicity will release a very complete version later by himself.



Right, but you can't really stop anyone from saving it as a preset and use on any other Kontakt instrument, can you? Unless you completely lock out editing from the library (if it's Kontakt Player, which I assume it is).


----------



## Hendrik-Schwarzer (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: BWW Expansion B: SOLOISTS announced by Orchestral Tools [Oboe Demo added]*

Good question  
Technically possible doesn´t mean that the license will allow you to do that.
And it´s really just the special IR from that individual position. So it isn´t complete anyway.

Really looking forward to what Peter will present us.


----------



## Per Lichtman (Sep 7, 2013)

@mk282 Even if it isn't locked out and the license isn't an issue, you still can't use it with "all' your sounds: just the Kontakt ones. 

That would make it of limited applicability to anyone using PLAY, Vienna Instrument, SampleTank, UVI, etc. libraries.

Anyway, hopefully Peter will soon release the commercial product he's mentioned before elsewhere so that it really could be used with all libraries.

In the meantime, I would likely opt to use an external reverb from another collection to have more consistency with other libraries.


----------



## Rob (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: BWW Expansion B: SOLOISTS announced by Orchestral Tools [Oboe Demo added]*

Hendrik, sorry to insist, but are there any plans to release a kontakt 4 version?


----------



## Hendrik-Schwarzer (Sep 8, 2013)

*Re: BWW Expansion B: SOLOISTS announced by Orchestral Tools [Oboe Demo added]*

Hi Rob, sorry I forgot to answer you question.

Unfortunately we need some specific code functions which are available in K5 only.

The Teldex IR is meant to get a similar room charakter to the WWs like you have in BWW main library. I would go with a overall additional reverb on top anyway.

Best, Hendrik


----------



## Rob (Sep 8, 2013)

*Re: BWW Expansion B: SOLOISTS announced by Orchestral Tools [Oboe Demo added]*



Hendrik-Schwarzer @ 8th September 2013 said:


> Hi Rob, sorry I forgot to answer you question.
> 
> Unfortunately we need some specific code functions which are available in K5 only.
> 
> ...



Thank you, I'm out then...


----------



## Steve Steele (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: BWW Expansion B: SOLOISTS announced by Orchestral Tools [Oboe Demo added]*

Hendrik - I just wanted to say BRAVO for BWW and the expansion packs. You guys really did WWs right. BWW will be the gold standard for woodwinds for some time to come. Congrats.


----------



## Sasje (Sep 13, 2013)

*Re: BWW Expansion B: SOLOISTS announced by Orchestral Tools [Oboe Demo added]*

Is there any chance this will be released as standalone instead of an expansion?


----------



## lumcas (Sep 13, 2013)

*Re: BWW Expansion B: SOLOISTS announced by Orchestral Tools [Oboe Demo added]*



Sasje @ Fri Sep 13 said:


> Is there any chance this will be released as standalone instead of an expansion?



I thought it'd be possible to purchase it on it's own, but now it looks like I was probably wrong...


----------



## OT_Tobias (Sep 13, 2013)

Sasje: The Expansion B will run standalone, you do not need to have the main BWW library.


----------



## paulmatthew (Sep 13, 2013)

*Re: BWW Expansion B: SOLOISTS announced by Orchestral Tools [Oboe Demo added]*

Where did EXP B go? It was on the OT website yesterday and now it's gone.


----------



## jules (Sep 13, 2013)

*Re: BWW Expansion B: SOLOISTS announced by Orchestral Tools [Oboe Demo added]*

Back with pricing. 
http://www.orchestraltools.com/page5/bww_exp_a.php


----------



## Chriss Ons (Sep 13, 2013)

*Re: BWW Expansion B: SOLOISTS announced by Orchestral Tools [Oboe Demo added]*

Yeah... but it can't be ordered yet (available soon).
Sensible price setting - will definitely get this.


----------



## Hendrik-Schwarzer (Sep 13, 2013)

*Re: BWW Expansion B: SOLOISTS announced by Orchestral Tools [Oboe Demo added]*

we are in beta now and close to a release.
Will let you know more details in a few days.


----------



## MrCambiata (Sep 13, 2013)

*Re: BWW Expansion B: SOLOISTS announced by Orchestral Tools [Oboe Demo added]*

This oboe is amazing, love the re-tonguing.


----------



## Stiltzkin (Sep 14, 2013)

Sold me straight away <3

If you ever do a string library you also have my money


----------



## IvanP (Sep 14, 2013)

*Re: BWW Expansion B: SOLOISTS announced by Orchestral Tools [Oboe Demo added]*

100% sold. 

Awesome work.


----------



## Mr. Anxiety (Sep 14, 2013)

*Re: BWW Expansion B: SOLOISTS announced by Orchestral Tools [Oboe Demo added]*

The BWW boys are doing a nice job with their libraries.

Very curious about the new soloist library. In particular, how the single dynamic layer will perform all of the dynamic shifts in a solo performance.

Fingers crossed!

Mr A


----------



## Sasje (Sep 14, 2013)

OT_Tobias @ Fri Sep 13 said:


> Sasje: The Expansion B will run standalone, you do not need to have the main BWW library.



Nice!  

The cor anglais sounds beautiful... Do you also have a Clarinet demo? I play the Clarinet, so it is of the most importance to me as I'm looking for a very good clarinet for quite a while. The flutes I don't mind.


----------



## rottoy (Sep 15, 2013)

Sasje @ Sun Sep 15 said:


> OT_Tobias @ Fri Sep 13 said:
> 
> 
> > Sasje: The Expansion B will run standalone, you do not need to have the main BWW library.
> ...



Seconding a clarinet demo. 
Been looking for a clarinet with a pleasant timbre,
natural smooth legato and great playability.


----------



## peksi (Sep 17, 2013)

mr Schwarzer, I cannot wait any longer. please make your library available. thank you


----------



## Hendrik-Schwarzer (Sep 19, 2013)

*Re: BWW Expansion B: SOLOISTS announced by Orchestral Tools [Oboe Demo added]*

Hey Guys,

we´re pretty happy to release "BWW EXPansion B: Soloists" today!
Again, this expansion is available for non BWW owners as well. 

I just uploaded a new Screencast which explains how the new adaptive legato concept works. It also shows the 5 different instruments captured in this collection.



More info demos can be found at 
http://orchestraltools.com/libraries/bww_exp_b.php

Introduction price: 209,24 Euro (excl. VAT)
available until September, 27th


All the best,

Hendrik and the whole OT team.


----------



## jules (Sep 19, 2013)

*Re: BWW Expansion B: SOLOISTS announced by Orchestral Tools [RELEASED + Walkthrough]*

Instant buy ! This sounds awsome. :D


----------



## 667 (Sep 19, 2013)

Want so bad! That flute is killing me!!! 

Before I buy, are there any upgrade prices / coupons going out to existing BWW owners?


----------



## Hendrik-Schwarzer (Sep 19, 2013)

@667: Thanks for the great feedback.
Expansion B is completely new recorded. We don´t offer discount codes but there is a introduction price running until September, 27th.


----------



## artinro (Sep 19, 2013)

Sounds great Hendrik! 

Could you say a few things about the two different mics shown in the interface?


----------



## Hendrik-Schwarzer (Sep 19, 2013)

We just used different characteristics. One of them is a bit more roomy then the other.


----------



## DocMidi657 (Sep 19, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Can anyone who already has Expansion B tell me if it works with the Articulation Tool?
Thanks,
Dave


----------



## BenG (Sep 19, 2013)

Demo sounds amazing Hendrik, very expressive!
The piano also sounds wonderful here!


----------



## DocMidi657 (Sep 19, 2013)

I meant to say "does the expansion B work with the Articulation Performer"?
Thanks,
Dave


----------



## feck (Sep 19, 2013)

Wow, this sounds AND looks fantastic! Really looking forward to grabbing these.


----------



## OT_Tobias (Sep 19, 2013)

@DocMidi657: The EXP B does not contain Articulation Performer multis.


----------



## reddognoyz (Sep 19, 2013)

it looks like you could easily create a ks multi using a keyswitch multi script, I know there are a few around.


----------



## NIGHTNEO (Sep 19, 2013)

It is certain to say, the Solo Oboe is most beautiful and realistic than other library.
Great job!


----------



## midi_controller (Sep 19, 2013)

BenG @ Thu Sep 19 said:


> Demo sounds amazing Hendrik, very expressive!
> The piano also sounds wonderful here!



Agreed, is that piano from The Orchestral Grands library you recently released?


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Sep 19, 2013)

Gorgeous and inspiring selection of soloist .


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 19, 2013)

Hi Hendrik,

Congratulations on this wonderful sounding Berlin Woodwind EXP-B library ! 

I could not resist. So, I'm buying The Woodwind EXP-B now. :D 

I also love the way you implemented the _Adaptive Legato Scripting_ in this expansion. 

I don't have any of your other libraries at this time. So this will be my first Orch.Tools library. 

Q1. As far as *Strings* are concerned, I know you have some Strings in the *Symphonic Sphere* and *String Runs* Libraries. Do you have any plans to offer an extensive Strings Only library in the future ? 

Q2. Do the _Berlin Woodwinds_, and _Berlin Woodwinds EXP A_ offer the _Adaptive Legato Scripting _feature as well ? If Not, will you be adding this feature to these libraries ? 

Thank You, and I look forward to put Berlin Woodwinds EXP-B to good use. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## BenBotkin (Sep 19, 2013)

For those interested, you can play the demo I did for this expansion at soundcloud, with timed comments telling which patches I used where: 

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F111102320&secret_url=false[/flash] 

I have to say, even though I was working with an earlier beta, these sounds are really extraordinarily playable and expressive. Especially the oboe and English Horn--this library would be completely worth the price if only for those two instruments. And I can also testify to the fact that OT's dryer recording approach with this lib eliminated all detectable phasing to me. I was concerned that the dryer sampling approach might make the library lose a little bit of it's "rawness" and authentic sound, but that it not the case.

My biggest concern with this exceptional little library is that most people will underestimate it and'or write it off in their minds as merely an "expansion", or think that you need to own the entire BWW collection for it to work. This is a fantastic little library that stands on its own really well. For those who are not planning on doing a lot of hardcore orchestral wind writing (or are wanting to ease into it with a lower initial investment), I think this "expansion" should be a really useful and appealing option. It has all the main articulations (legato, stacc, portato, sustain, grace) for all the main woodwinds(excepting bassoon), making it almost like a "BWW lite" except that the legatos are better. 8)


----------



## synergy543 (Sep 19, 2013)

Hendrick, this is exquisite! Absolutely EXQUISITE! 

Thank you!

Please consider adding some of the features of this library that might translate into the main one such as the Teldex IR and possibly some of the scripting magic.

And one can only imagine how beautiful a bassoon with the same treatment might sound. Oh, please do consider it! And while one is imagining, its hard to stop with only the bassoon,... but you get my point. This expansion is so superb, it deserves to be expanded.


----------



## artinro (Sep 19, 2013)

synergy543 @ Thu Sep 19 said:


> And one can only imagine how beautiful a bassoon with the same treatment might sound. Oh, please do consider it!



+1000, I would love to see an Exp. C with a bassoon! Please do consider it, Hendrik.

This library is excellent.


----------



## jules (Sep 20, 2013)

Stunning ! This single dynamic layer works so well and is so expressive, i'm amazed. 
Thank you !
(^^ +1 for a bassoon !)


----------



## Jem7 (Sep 20, 2013)

Great demo and sound!
It's not explained in video yet but to me it doesn't look like a good idea to have selectable mic choice rather than using faders or sliders to blend them both. When it comes to mixing it will give more options to get different sound from a same library. 
Also routing different mics to different Kontakt outs will be useful IMO. (I wish regular BWW has this feature too. Maybe in future updates.)


----------



## Hendrik-Schwarzer (Sep 20, 2013)

Here is another demo composed by Schubert. Everybody knows the Ave Maria and my friend Sascha made a stunning mockup using the Solo Oboe and our Steinway B from TOG. I have to say this piece is really, really hard to do right with samples. Just because there are slow and fast lines combined in this melody and the samples must hold the expression and the transitions must sound right (without sticking out in very slow passages). And Sascha did an amazing job here. He used all the features. The expressive legato, the fast legato, the re-tongued legato. And everything with just a single patch. Expansion B is designed to play the instruments in a very intuitive way.

*Ave Maria (mockup by Sascha Knorr)*
[mp3]http://www.orchestraltools.com/downloads/ave_maria_exp_b_and_tog.mp3[/mp3]

*@Jem7:* The mic positions are too similar. If you would mix them you would end up with phasing problems. That´s why we decided to do it switchable.

*@midi_controller:* Yes, what you heared is our Steinway B from The Orchestral Grands.

*@muziksculp:* We already integrated the adaptive legato idea into BWW main library. It analyzes your playing and fits important settings in real time. It works pretty well and agile now. Although the transitions aren´t that noticable but that´s something you don´t want that much for a library that is more orchestral und ensemble oriented. You´ve to use BWW in an orchestral situation to love it. Something where Expansion B has its natural limits.

Best,
Hendrik


----------



## Assa (Sep 20, 2013)

Such a wonderful sound and it's so much fun to play! The results you can achieve are very convincing and it doesn't require much work at all, it sounds great instantly.

Doing this library was a fantastic idea and the realization is fantastic as well. Thank you Orchestral Tools!


----------



## Sid Francis (Sep 20, 2013)

Hey Hendrik. The demos are sounding fine so far. Unfortunatly there ís quite an amount of reverb on each and I also would want to make some chamber-like music with the soloists. Could you please also demonstrate the raw sound of the two mic positions, so that I can place your demos for testing purposes in MY favorite reverb spaces to see if they "work"?


----------



## jules (Sep 20, 2013)

^^ I uploaded a really quick sound test so that you can try in your reverb. Please keep in mind this absolutely do not reflect the quality of the library and is a one pass shot for demo purposes ! :D 

https://soundcloud.com/vi_tests


----------



## rpmusic (Sep 20, 2013)

Absolutely love this library! Well done! 

What are the chances of the Teldex Reverb being implemented into the Berlin WWs and EXP A?


----------



## feck (Sep 20, 2013)

Is there any sort of a bundle deal for WW and both expansions?


----------



## rpmusic (Sep 20, 2013)

*Teldex for the other libraries?*

Absolutely love this library! Well done! 

What are the chances of the Teldex Reverb being implemented into the Berlin WWs and EXP A? It would be great to match this to my existing Berlin libraries.


----------



## paulmatthew (Sep 20, 2013)

> Is there any sort of a bundle deal for WW and both expansions?



I don't think they do bundles. A bundle would be nice , though. I would be more apt to get the expansions together if bundled versus only get one at a time. OT is one of the few sample library developers, along with Spitfire Audio that doesn't really do bundles.


----------



## jleckie (Sep 20, 2013)

A bundle price would hook me for the full winds and the expansions.


----------



## Jordan Gagne (Sep 20, 2013)

Wow, that flute sounds absolutely INCREDIBLE. Jesus Christ.


----------



## Sid Francis (Sep 20, 2013)

Julien: you´re a gem, thank you so very much. Though I would buy the library only for the oboe and the englishhorn ( :lol: ) your showcase demonstrates the sound very good. And I clearly prefer one of the mic positions and I presume, only presume, that in the official demos the other one was used... 8) So your demo really helps a lot.

And if you should think "oh what a boring saturday, nothing to do" ....
perhaps the same with the oboe? 8) I am impertinent, I know.... Not really a need for this. If there comes enough money in I´ll get the lib. Just depends on my ebay auction luck this weekend.... :wink:


----------



## jules (Sep 21, 2013)

Quick english horn & oboe demo added, sir francis ! I have to confess i mainly bought the lib for the english horn, but the whole pack is just amazing. The sustain patches are a pleasant surprise : they are beautifull !
Good luck with your auctions ! :D


----------



## Jem7 (Sep 21, 2013)

Hendrik-Schwarzer @ 20/9/2013 said:


> *@Jem7:* The mic positions are too similar. If you would mix them you would end up with phasing problems. That´s why we decided to do it switchable.



Thanks for the answer Hendrik. In that situation selectable mics is better as you said. Then I wish main library has that feature someday. (Routing each mic to different kontakt out)


----------



## Hendrik-Schwarzer (Sep 21, 2013)

Jem7, that's indeed a wish feature for me too.
It isn't on the highest priority here at OT but we'll definetely do that with an update.


----------



## Enyak (Sep 22, 2013)

VERY impressed with the expansion.

- recordings have just the right balance of "live" and cleanliness
- transition from legato to sustain is completely seamless and musical
- Fantastic legato script anticipates next note
- IR does a fantastic job of sourcing the material so it mixes with hall recordings (ie BWW main)

As mentioned above especially the EH and Oboe are incredible. What's amazing to me is just how musical about any result sounds.

Did a quick test, not utilizing any CC at all:
[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F111731486&secret_url=false[/flash]
(U-he Satin on the bus, so there is some slight distortion / saturation, was going for 80s)


----------



## playz123 (Sep 22, 2013)

I didn't have a chance until today to work with the new expansion, and must say that I'm extremely impressed with it even after only a few hours. The legatos are especially good, and I've started to go back and replace solo parts in my current piece that were done previously with BWW. The difference is significant. OT has done an amazing job with this release and the articulations are so very 'playable' and expressive. I like!!!  Thank you Hendrik and everyone who worked on this. Well done.


----------



## Sid Francis (Sep 24, 2013)

I jumped on the wagon yesterday...my ebay auction went fine... 8) 

I only had time to play around for ten minutes but I am deeply impressed and very satisfied. Very very playable and solid, very realistic. And even stacking them for a woodwind ensemble will find its way in to my music since I like the sound very much.
The Teldex IR is sounding like the "big" classical recordings, but I found out that I don´t like this sound too much.. So I am very thankful for the absolute dry recodings. I put them through my two standart instances of "Spaces", the Burbank small stage and the San Franzisco Hall and the result is stunning.

The only thing I really miss is...the bassoon... :oops: I asked Hendrik about that and he said (quite obvious and understandable) that he cannot take the bassoon from the Berlin Woodwinds and put it into the new Expansion. But I would freely pay an upgrade price for a newly added Bassoon with the same programming and articulations as the soloists. I would love it to be from Christoph Knitt also, whose tone is really nice. So the soloists might be 350$ in the end but be complete. Just my humble wish for christmas.

Thanks Hendrik for your awesome work <3


----------



## artinro (Sep 24, 2013)

Sid Francis @ Tue Sep 24 said:


> The only thing I really miss is...the bassoon... :oops: I asked Hendrik about that and he said (quite obvious and understandable) that he cannot take the bassoon from the Berlin Woodwinds and put it into the new Expansion. But I would freely pay an upgrade price for a newly added Bassoon with the same programming and articulations as the soloists. I would love it to be from Christoph Knitt also, whose tone is really nice. So the soloists might be 350$ in the end but be complete. Just my humble wish for christmas.
> 
> Thanks Hendrik for your awesome work <3



I completely agree. I would love to see an expansion C with a new soloist bassoon and bass clarinet too. Would gladly, gladly pay for these instruments done like these new soloists.


----------



## fantasiom (Sep 24, 2013)

I agree the recordings are wonderful and the oboe and english horn are very playable and beautiful. However, I find the clarinet to be quite difficult to play and not quite as smooth on the legato transitions as the oboe. Just playing some simple lines with the clarinet can result in a lot of tweaking to get it to sound natural and not clunky. There are also some volume discrepancies between notes here and there. There is this awesome key switch that allows you to use the fast legato transition at will, which I use a lot, but sometimes it results in a suddenly louder note than the previous and I have to compensate with CC7. Overall the library is worth it just for the oboe and english horn because they are the best i've heard, but clarinet needs a little fine tuning.


----------



## reddognoyz (Sep 24, 2013)

I just downloaded the expansion B hoping it would give me some easy nimble playing. It's beautiful, but I feel like I'm a little stuck in molasses and while I may be able to sequence a nice line, it feels really laggy on the whole and unnatural to play. The clarinet in particular. Maybe that's just me and a different set of expectations.


----------



## 667 (Sep 24, 2013)

Don't underestimate the utility of D0 which forces "fast legato" type. I find it works very well.


----------



## reddognoyz (Sep 24, 2013)

I will spend more time with it to be sure! I probably should have waited and did a bit more fiddling. I had heard so mush about an easy playing intuitive woodwind and I didn't find that on download and play. I'm going to revisit for sure.


----------



## jumpenguin (Sep 24, 2013)

All winds in Exp. B sound gorgeous. As others already pointed out, oboe and english horn are amazing. I tend to write slow and lyrical lines for solo winds, and these double reeds shine even in the most exposed situation. 

I am having difficulty performing flutes, especially alto flute, convincingly. When I play fast lines, they are fine. But when I play slow, alto flute sounds bumpy. And I hope they can play senza vibrato too. Good thing is flutes from original BWW are better suited for my taste when performing slow lines. So thank you for making these two libraries differently. I would like to see the expansion for alto flute to match the original flutes.

I can make Exp.B clarinet sing the way I want but it takes a lot of time. For oboe and english horn, they sounds fantastic without spending a lot of time performing/programming. The double reeds are weakest in Vienna IMHO so I treasure Exp.B for those. Thank you.


----------



## Sid Francis (Sep 24, 2013)

I hope you guys have also loaded the "xxx-sus" patch? 8) Because I naturally immediately longed for the "xxx-legato" patch, as I always would with samples, only to find it NOT immediately playable (without reading the manual about it´s purpose probably). The "sus" patches instead seem to be what I would use in 90% of all occasions for normal lines and when or if I don´t want to use several articulations for a single line. I am a great "one-controllable-patch-for-everything" fan... :D

I just loaded the clarinet for testing to check the points mentioned. I also have to say that it seems the weakest of the instruments. The vibrato is nearly non-existent and makes for me no sense and the crescendos are very loooong so I feel forced to press the reverse button to be able to play a line. I like the decrescendos more in general, the crescendos, also with oboe and english horn seem to be made for really really slow lines. But to play a normal songlike melody they are to hesitant. So xxx-sus patch with descrescendo does it for me. Or the legato patch with the finger hovering over the "fast legato" key. By the way: I have no time at the moment to read the manual: is the key switch changeable? I have no 88 key keyboard so the very low key comes unhandy.. :?


----------



## Simon Ravn (Sep 25, 2013)

Sid Francis @ Wed Sep 25 said:


> I hope you guys have also loaded the "xxx-sus" patch? 8) Because I naturally immediately longed for the "xxx-legato" patch, as I always would with samples, only to find it NOT immediately playable (without reading the manual about it´s purpose probably). The "sus" patches instead seem to be what I would use in 90% of all occasions for normal lines and when or if I don´t want to use several articulations for a single line. I am a great "one-controllable-patch-for-everything" fan... :D
> 
> I just loaded the clarinet for testing to check the points mentioned. I also have to say that it seems the weakest of the instruments. The vibrato is nearly non-existent



Clarinets don't usually play with vibrato. At least not in an orchestral setting. For jazz etc it would be something else.


----------



## pabloborghi (Sep 25, 2013)

Is there any change to get a future update of the original BWW with this kind of legato script? is the only reason why I don't use my library, all the articulations sound really good, but Legato a fast passages...they need more work I believe.


----------



## Hendrik-Schwarzer (Sep 25, 2013)

Do you use version 1.6? 
They work pretty agile especially on faster stuff.
Don't have any problems with them since the newest update.


----------



## Sid Francis (Sep 25, 2013)

Simon: I learned this , yes, but a good clarinet without vibrato for orchestral tasks was in the original BWW so I thought that here might come a clarinet SOLOIST. Some one with a bit more expression. I don´t like clarinet too much so I don´t really complain. In fact I even like it the way it is because it stacks and blends so nicely with the other instruments. So very useful for me. But in a soloists lib I would have expected something more like a Klezmer player.
But to repeat myself: I don´t complain. I bought the soloists for oboe and englishhorn, they are of outstanding quality, I learned to know the wonderfull recording of Gabriels Oboe with Morricone himself conducting, I fell in love with the expressive Yeon-Hee Kwak  What could I want more...


----------



## playz123 (Sep 25, 2013)

Sid Francis @ Tue Sep 24 said:


> I hope you guys have also loaded the "xxx-sus" patch? 8) Because I naturally immediately longed for the "xxx-legato" patch, as I always would with samples. The "sus" patches instead seem to be what I would use in 90% of all occasions for normal lines and when or if I don´t want to use several articulations for a single line.




Totally agree. I did a solo oboe part with the legato patch, thought it sounded fine, but a little bit overdone dynamically, then went back and did the same part with the sus patch. Bingo! An A:B comparison clearly indicated, that in this instance, the sus patch 'nailed it' and the legato part was good, but perhaps better suited for some other piece. Continuing on to other sections, the sus patch worked well again. Both have merit, but I suspect the sus patch is more along the lines of what I normally like to hear. We'll see how things work out in the future. In any case, overall, this library is outstanding.


----------



## reneS (Oct 4, 2013)

Over in sample talk somebody asked for a version of the English horn melody at the beginning of the 2nd movement (Adagio) of Rodrigo's Concierto de Aranjuez.
This made me wonder how the new BWW Exp B English Horn Solo would sound in this context: 


[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F113890913&secret_url=false[/flash] 

I used the sustain patch only (without wind controller). 
Not to bad me thinks. 
rene


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 4, 2013)

reneS @ Fri Oct 04 said:


> Over in sample talk somebody asked for a version of the English horn melody at the beginning of the 2nd movement (Adagio) of Rodrigo's Concierto de Aranjuez.
> This made me wonder how the new BWW Exp B English Horn Solo would sound in this context:
> 
> 
> ...



Lovely Sounding Eng.Horn in this classic Rodrigo concerto ! 

Like the guitar work too. Nicely done. 

Thanks for posting this demo,

Muziksculp


----------



## Sid Francis (Oct 5, 2013)

Wonderful sound. I would have taken it for a real English Horn if I wouldn´t know better


----------



## Hendrik-Schwarzer (Oct 5, 2013)

Hey reneS,

sounds good but I´m missing the transitions there. I would use the legato patch for that. But you´ve to care then to integrate the EH well into the mix. Otherwise details and the transitions itself will become too prominent.

Thanks for sharing!

Best, Hendrik


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. (Nov 25, 2013)

I could not afford this when it first came out. I just purchased it and it does exactly what you said it would do and what I need many times. I am just a hobbyist composer but I am a former oboist, so I am particular about the woodwind playability and expressiveness. The double reeds in the main BWW were great for use with full orchestral sounds, but I sometimes play more popular music where the woodwinds might be a solo voice without an orchestra. The close mike positions with BWW main were good for this but not great sometimes. In this expansion pack B, they are fantastic for that.


----------

